# Bruce Lee still alive?



## MartialFitness (Jan 18, 2011)

Have you ever thought that great Master Bruce Lee is still alive? Have you ever wonder how he achieved so much in such a short time? How he influenced us all one way or another through his martial art and philosophy! 

Here take a look at these videos...and let me know your thoughts!













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWtr89b_Huo


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 18, 2011)

He's probably playing poker with Hoffa, Elvis and Michael Jackson.
I don't quite get what the thread title has to do with videos of you doing stuff.


----------



## frank raud (Jan 18, 2011)

No. Not really. No. What is the point of the videos?


----------



## clfsean (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah he's alive on Wudang Mountain waiting for 12/21/2012 to make his return... 

:BSmeter:


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 18, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> He's probably playing poker with Hoffa, Elvis and Michael Jackson.


No; just Elvis, Marilyn Monroe, Janice Joplin,  Brandon Lee, Princess Diana, and James Dean.  Amelia Earhart used to play, but she finally died for real in the mid nineties.  Anna Nicole Smith tried to join to fill in the vacancy, but Monroe objected; Only one platinum blonde allowed.  So they got Selina instead.  Heath Ledger joined the game recently.

Daniel


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 18, 2011)

MartialFitness said:


> Have you ever thought that great Master Bruce Lee is still alive? Have you ever wonder how he achieved so much in such a short time? How he influenced us all one way or another through his martial art and philosophy!
> 
> Here take a look at these videos...and let me know your thoughts!
> 
> ...


I watched the first one. Is that guy's back foot supposed to be ducked out like that?
Sean


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 18, 2011)

Ugggggggg

a little suggestion, instead of coming on a martial arts forum and comparing yourself as Bruce Lee, maybe word it a bit differently, and you will get some honest critique. You sir are no Bruce Lee.


----------

